# Can't access temp folder



## CrimsonKing (Apr 19, 2009)

For some reason I can't access the temp folder on my computer. When I try to change permissions, this thing pops up










What can I do to fix this?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you on Windows 8.1 or 8?

Clicking Continue should allow you to access the Temp folder, which is an administrator based folder.


----------



## CrimsonKing (Apr 19, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Are you on Windows 8.1 or 8?
> 
> Clicking Continue should allow you to access the Temp folder, which is an administrator based folder.


I'm using 8.

This is what happens when I click ok










Should I try to clear the folder by using disk cleanup?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Why are you running Windows 8 and not 8.1?

I would recommend upgrading to Windows 8.1 and getting all of the Windows updates.


----------



## CrimsonKing (Apr 19, 2009)

Window 8 has been working well for me so far so I didn't really need to upgrade


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you try this? http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/3387-73-temp-folder-writing-permission-itself


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I too would advise upgrading to Windows 8.1 then on to Windows 10.


----------



## CrimsonKing (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I will do that as soon as the notification pops up again. As for Windows 10, some of the programs I have are still not compatible so I think I'll wait a bit on that first.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You do not have to wait for any notifications. You can go to Control Panel/Windows Updates and do any Window Updates, including Windows 10 or not.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

CrimsonKing said:


> Thanks for the advice. I will do that as soon as the notification pops up again. As for Windows 10, some of the programs I have are still not compatible so I think I'll wait a bit on that first.


First upgrade to Windows 8.1 via Windows Update, not Windows 10 yet.


----------

